# rain jacket for donkey or suggestions



## Chico (Sep 20, 2006)

Our little guy, P.J., won't go in the barn and stay dry when it rains. We live in a state that rains buckets in the winter. Even though our pastures have trees to stand under he still gets soaked and I worry about him. We have a heat lanp but if he doesn't go in the barn it doesn't help much. I've also heated towels in the dryer but he doesn't stay in after I dry a bit. He needs a rain jacket! Where can I find him one and does anyone else use them? Any other ideas? He can see his pals from his stall but if they go out so does he.

Chico


----------



## Shari (Sep 20, 2006)

Ella needs a Rainsheet in the winter here too.

Horses in Black make the best Quality rainsheets.

http://www.classiccover-ups.com/05_horsesinblack_ts.htm

I also like these...they are more of a blanket but work well too.

http://www.miniexpress.com/mxproduct.asp?intProdID=143


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 20, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean




: I live in Washington State and it can easily rain for a month non stop. All my donkeys react differently. The stallion that I had...he HATED rain !! He couldn't even stand to get twinkled on. Bunny doesn't mind it at all & Fawn is not a fan of the rain but will tolorate it for awhile unless it is raining buckets. I feel so sorry for Bunny's little baby...she has no choice and she looks miserable. I tried a coat on her and she wants NOTHING to do with it. I have put coats on my donks before but never really found one that fits OK & the first time they roll it's hanging on them sideways



: The only thing you can do is lock them up in the barn...but it is kind of unrealistic where I live...they could be locked up for months...LOL!!!


----------



## Shari (Sep 21, 2006)

That last Blanket really works well on Ella, no rolling at all. She has a purple and a light blue one.

The Horses in Black rain sheets with the big side clips for the belly band do tend to roll which I do not like. Though they do not roll as much on my Jenny as they do on the mini horses. They do have another design without the belly band and would recommend those first.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 21, 2006)

Shari...I checked out that "miniexpress" site. Those coats look very nice...do they leak?? I also like the "Horse in Black" ones too...but they almost look too warm & cozy. I know that sounds terrible...but I don't like to spoil them to much from the cold. I want them to get a nice winter coat



: It can get fridgid cold where I live....and so far they have done very well with the winters. However I don't like them getting wet and those coats look nice and light...do they leak? Teri


----------



## Chico (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input. We ordered a jacket for our little guy and it will be here in about a week. Hope he likes it.=-) I will try and get a picture to share.

Chico


----------



## Shari (Sep 23, 2006)

The Horses in Black one will never leak, well.. unless they can manage to rip a big hole it in. Is that waterproof material and not a coating.

Had these ones for 5 years and no leaking.

The other one...have had it two years and no leaking at all yet.

I like to let them grow their winter coat out too. But last winter Ella was shivering. She did not want to go into the shed because her buddy doesn't.



:

We tend to have a lot of rather cold/icey rain up here...not as warm as Kitsap county was.

So if she or the others get the shivers I put rain sheets or light blankets on.

Like having blankets around just in case, for all the equines on the place. :bgrin

You are welcome Chico! Hope the blanket works out well.


----------



## Chico (Sep 29, 2006)

P.J.'s rain jacket arrived and he loved it. No joke, the little guy strutted around in it.



Thank you so much for the suggestion. We got the "horses in black" rain jacket and it was well made and a perfect fit for him. I'm planning on taking a picture tomorrow.

P.J. thanks you.

Chico

Love that tail flap.


----------

